# *rumour* Sonic Adventure 3 could be happening



## Clarky (Jul 24, 2012)

It tends to pop up every once a while that Sega are working on the fabled Sonic Adventure 3 which turned out to be nothing yet it appears the domain rights to sonicadventure3.com, sonicadventure3.net, sonicadventure3.org and sonicadventure3.info have recently been bought by an unknown organisation. Sega in recent years have been keen to revist certain parts of there hedgehogs history with recent "back to basics" Sonic the Hedgehog 4 and with upcoming HD remaster of Sonic Adventure 2, could Sega be in the midst of giving Sonic Adventure line of a games a modern day coat of paint?​
source-http://gonintendo.co...story&id=181875

I don't see it happening myself, but with the domain being snatched up you never know, then again as of now it is only a name


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 24, 2012)

2 other domains registered as well. sonicadventure3.fr and sonicadventure3.eu


----------



## bradzx (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow...Alot of website for sonic adventure 3 and nice design picture for that.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not gonna raise my expectations, it could be sega covering their ass (a little late maybe) in case they do decide to make SA3.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 24, 2012)

Sega could be in the midst not mist  personally sonic adventure games are my favorite games in the sonic franchise. But I will only be satisfied if there is a chao garden...


----------



## Ikki (Jul 24, 2012)

Or it could be just a guy wanting to make people excited for nothing.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 24, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Sega could be in the midst not mist ..



cheers, fixed up just for you


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 24, 2012)

Strange since sonic unleashed in Japan is sonic world adventure >_> and was said to be 3. Guess they're changing their minds or the person saying that spoke out of turn.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 24, 2012)

If they do make it and there is a wii u version, it better have a chaos garden accessible by the touchscreen.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 24, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> If they do make it and there is a *3DS* version, it better have a chaos garden accessible by the touchscreen.


Also that


----------



## Clarky (Jul 24, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> If they do make it and there is a wii u version, it better have a chaos garden accessible by the touchscreen.



that there....is actually some good thinking, suprised I never thought that up


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 24, 2012)

How many times are Sega going to start Sonic Adventure 3 and then change it to something else.

First Shadow the Hedgehog was going to be Sonic Adventure 3, then Sonic Unleashed which is pretty close as it has an overworld to run around in similar to Adventure 1. Heck, it's even called Sonic World Adventure in Japan.

It just seems like every new Sonic game is going to be Sonic Adventure 3, but then they change their minds.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 24, 2012)

Oooo yay! (that "Oooo yay" applies if it does come out)

but if anything I wish it(if) comes out as good as 2. After SA2, Sonic went downhill...badly. (for me)
and I agree with KingVamp.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 24, 2012)

Hopefully they'll finish this one before releasing it rather then leaving it a buggy mess with shit cameras and having 80% of the game to be mind numbingly boring.

Not like this is actually happening. I still reckon that rumour about them going the Skylanders route and Sonic being "revamped" was true.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, I really needed another mediocre 3D platformer that I can say isn't as good as every other 3D platformer.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Hopefully they'll finish this one before releasing it rather then leaving it a buggy mess with shit cameras and having 80% of the game to be mind numbingly boring.
> 
> Not like this is actually happening. I still reckon that rumour about them going the Skylanders route and Sonic being "revamped" was true.



I can honestly say I think a Skylanders type of revamp would work perfectly for Sonic w/o ruining his rep. There are tons of unused comic book characters they could tap into for a collection platforming game.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 24, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully they'll finish this one before releasing it rather then leaving it a buggy mess with shit cameras and having 80% of the game to be mind numbingly boring.
> ...



Yeah! I mean, who the hell remembers this chick?


----------



## Clarky (Jul 24, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...



surely you mean squirrel?


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Was Sally always naked?


----------



## Clarky (Jul 24, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Was Sally always naked?



I think in the cartoon she had a waist coat


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 24, 2012)

If it's like Unleashed they'll probably say it's Adventure 3 then change it up when they get a new "idea".


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 24, 2012)

Adventure 3 already came out.

People slammed it.

It was commonly called 'Sonic '06'.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 24, 2012)

If Adventures 3 is anything like that "box art" We are about to be knee deep in shit.


----------



## servant (Jul 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> If Adventures 3 is anything like that "box art" We are about to be knee deep in shit.


aww that's hurtful, what if th OP made that cover.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 25, 2012)

servant said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > If Adventures 3 is anything like that "box art" We are about to be knee deep in shit.
> ...



If it is, I congratulate him for the skillful recolor.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 25, 2012)

If this rumor turns out to be true, I'd need new pants. Please Sega, please make an open world Sonic game.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 25, 2012)

servant said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > If Adventures 3 is anything like that "box art" We are about to be knee deep in shit.
> ...



I promise I didn't get my hands that dirty posting this, try google images for Sonic Adventure 3 you will find it there...out of all that was on offer that looked the best


----------



## servant (Jul 25, 2012)

clarky said:


> servant said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


just looked em up:
oh shit, those covers all suck dry king balls or in other words are sonic '06 covers


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 25, 2012)

clarky said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > Was Sally always naked?
> ...



I couldnt find an image were she wasnt naked, I figured sonic is also naked so nobody would care.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 25, 2012)

Sonic 3 could easily be epic. This is all they need to do

1. Gameplay stages similar to the Day Stages in Unleashed or the greater majority of Sonic Generations
2. No fucking gimmicks (No god damn werehogs, no magical transforming like in Colors, just pure gameplay)
3. No new damned characters, just the original crew, a few of the characters from Heroes are acceptable
4. Chao Garden, Races, Digging Stages, and Mech Battles come back, except with online
5. Awesome music


----------



## Pleng (Jul 25, 2012)

It wouldn't surprise me if thy went for it. Pretty much every collector card I got from online battles in Sonic Generations had Sonic Adventure 1 or Sonic Adventure 2 as their "Favourite Sonic Game", so it was pretty obvious Sega was going to conclude from that that a new 3D sonic game is what people wanted.

I hope they still crack on with Generations 2, though.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 25, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> 4. Chao Garden, Races, Digging Stages, and Mech Battles come back, except with online



There's the word again.
Am I the only one that /hates/ online? Especially for games like this.

Sonic online is only practical with leaderboards, and even then that's just to show who's memorised the button presses best.

SA3 without online would still be amazing. Whatever happened to local play?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 25, 2012)

8BitWalugi said:


> SA3 without online would still be amazing. Whatever happened to local play?


Sitting there right next to online play?


I hope there will be wifi multiplayer.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't think this will go over well. Especially since Sega said they wanted to take Sonic in a different direction.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 25, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I don't think this will go over well. Especially since Sega said they wanted to take Sonic in a different direction.



With the obvious exception of Generations, it seems that new direction is right off a cliff.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll tell you exactly what this is. Someone has snagged the domains and their gonna wait till sega wants them back (if they even want them) and charge them a shitload to sell it back to them. this happens all the time their called domain campers.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 25, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> I'll tell you exactly what this is. Someone has snagged the domains and their gonna wait till sega wants them back (if they even want them) and charge them a shitload to sell it back to them. this happens all the time their called domain campers.



That or they could just use a different domain and laugh at the campers


----------



## saviorkross (Jul 25, 2012)

If it wasn't a means of earning rings/chaos drives/animals for the Chao Garden, I'd say leave out the Sonic gameplay altogether. I think I'll load up my old copy of SA2:B and veg out on nostalgia for a while, lol.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Jul 25, 2012)

Chao Garden was pretty fun and will pretty much sell the game.

Better not end up like the mess that was Sonic '06 though.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 25, 2012)

A new Sonic game in the works?

_Abandon all hope, ye who enter here._


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 25, 2012)

Gahars said:


> A new Sonic game in the works?
> 
> _Abandon all hope, ye who enter here._



the sonic cycle will just repeat itself again and again and again...


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 25, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > A new Sonic game in the works?
> ...


I thought the "sonic cycle" was broken?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jul 25, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


Damn Straight it was


----------



## Makoto03 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not sure it will be that great. I always assumed Sonic Heroes was Sonic Adventure 3 when it first came out, more or less. I didn't like that game at all. I'd honestly rather have a sequel to Sonic Generations, since that's the first 3D Sonic I've genuinely loved. Even though I really liked Sonic Adventure 2, it had a lot of camera issues and some terrible level designs.


----------



## Shoat (Jul 25, 2012)

1. Make non-sonic/shadow levels suck less - or if that does not work remove them outright.
2. Include Chao-garden, possibly make it even more addicting.
3. No bullshit surrounding the game (DRM, DLC, unfinished release, platform-exclusive, etc.)
4. ???
5. Fucktons of profit.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 25, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


it was generations smashed it. they should make sonic more like that not that crappy SA.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 25, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > jalaneme said:
> ...



some claim it was colours


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 26, 2012)

clarky said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...




Has anyone here ever heard the story about the ring that granted one wish, but it was always with a twist of evil?
An orphan lived with his aunt and uncle found the ring. After thinking about the wish, one night he wished his parents back to life. His aunt and uncle only found out about the ring moments after the wish had been made and had heard the horrors that follow it around... Luckily nothing happened with this wish.

...For a few hours. 
later that night the boy heard a moaning and scratching at the other side of the door. his aunt and uncle rushed there before he could open it and embrace his "parents". They warned him not to and he cried and begged until the sun was showing over the horizon... Finally he managed to muscle past his guardians and open the door...

The outside of the door was all clawed up, and there were two piles of bones and tattered, decayed clothing. 

Do you really want SEGA to bring back sonic after the atrocities they have recently released?


----------



## Clarky (Jul 26, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...



couldn't care if Sega brought back Sonic or Alex Kidd, if it was a decent game I'd give it a go, if not we must move on


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 26, 2012)

clarky said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


colours was on the right track but it still had flaws and bad stages. gen is perfect IMO.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 26, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Do you really want SEGA to bring back sonic after the atrocities they have recently released?



Sega will never make a Sonic game to please eveybody.

I personally think all 3D Sonic games blow. I thought Sonic 4 Ep 1 was pretty OK, apart from the irritating torch puzzle. Sonic Generations on the 3DS was pretty cool; but the PC version was pap.

Guess what, though? There will be people with total opposite opinions to mine! And there will be people with mixed of my opinions vs opposite opinions. And so it goes on.

There are people who want nothing more than a sonic in the style of 1-3 but with nicer graphics. While I'm ok with that, and I'd buy those games, these people who want _only_ that will not accept anything different. Sonic 4 had different physics. While they were a bit weird to start with, I don't think they ruined the game at all. I also happen to think the homing attack is an excellent addition. Sonic 4 has probably given Sega a bit of a headache, as it has it's own little fanbase now. But it's not anywhere near as big as the fanbase of the classic sonic games. Yet if Sonic 5 were to revert to classic physics and get rid of the homing attack, you can sure that the Sonic 4 fanbase would just as vocally be calling for Sega's just as venomously as every other Sonic 'fan' group.

My only complaint about Sonic 4 Ep2 is it isn't available for Wii or 3DS; so I have nothing to play it on.

There are people who never played 2D sonic and hate 2D Sonic games for getting in the way of the potential development of 3D titles. There are people who want direct copies and sequals to Sonic Adventure. If Sega please this fan group by creating a game that's pretty much Adventure with new levels, then there will be pissy screams from a faction saying "it's just the same old crap. there's nothing new". If it's remotely different the pissy screams will be just as loud from another conglomerate  saying "Sega have messed up again. This isn't what we wanted". Whatever the screams are, for whatever reason, they will always be louder and far more headline-worthy than the hundreds of quietly happy punters of the game.

Sonic fans will never allow a Sonic game to be successful. Which is a damned shame.


----------



## MushGuy (Jul 26, 2012)

^


> Hundreds of quietly happy punters of the game.


That's the problem here: People who act like pussies and because of that, they never get their voice to be heard.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 26, 2012)

*"KNUCKLES COMPOSER WORKING ON NEW SONIC PROJECT"*



> Rapper Hunnid-P, who is the man behind the notorious Knuckle’s theme in Sonic Adventure 2, has revealed via Youtube that he’s working on a new Knuckles theme for an upcoming Sonic project. We revealed this morning that Sega, or a third-party, has been registering numerous domains for Sonic Adventure 3, so maybe this information ties in with that.
> 
> “I’ll have some new Knuckles music as soon as Sega and I work on this new project for Sonic so stay tuned!”
> 
> Thanks, Horacio


----------



## Gahars (Jul 26, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...



That sounds like a modified version of The Monkey's Paw.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 26, 2012)

MushGuy said:


> > Hundreds of quietly happy punters of the game.
> 
> 
> That's the problem here: People who act like pussies and because of that, they never get their voice to be heard.



Not really. They're too busy enjoying the game to worry about all the bitch fighting. And they've probably realized that you _can't_ win an argument. for every positive comment you post, there's going to be a string of bile-filled replies.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 26, 2012)

Gahars said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > clarky said:
> ...


NO WAY you are totally right! I couldnt remember what it was called, i just wanted to use that example. Thanks man!


----------



## Makoto03 (Jul 27, 2012)

[M]artin said:


> *"KNUCKLES COMPOSER WORKING ON NEW SONIC PROJECT"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!! I liked Knuckles rap themes. I also hope there will be new Crush 40 music as well.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 29, 2012)

Janthran said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > If they do make it and there is a *3DS* version, it better have a chaos garden accessible by the touchscreen.
> ...


If it doesn't get one and the wii u does, they could at least make a chaos garden app for the 3ds, so it can be transferable.


----------



## ShawnBurress (Oct 5, 2012)

no offense but the box art, cover etc looks fan made, but I could be wrong and you could be right about all of this. Let me know if something comes up, like something big.


----------



## dgwillia (Oct 5, 2012)

If it is true, considering the last few Sonic games were quite good (Especially Generations), I think I might be able to avoid getting sucked into the "Sonic Hype cycle"

Either way, I'm still pretty depressed they couldnt figure out a way to work Online into Adventure 2 HD.


----------



## Clarky (Oct 5, 2012)

ShawnBurress said:


> no offense but the box art, cover etc looks fan made, but I could be wrong and you could be right about all of this. Let me know if something comes up, like something big.



ummm....it was fan made?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> 2. No fucking gimmicks (No god damn werehogs, no magical transforming like in Colors, just pure gameplay)
> 4. Chao Garden, Races, Digging Stages, and Mech Battles come back, except with online



....?

Anyway I will join the crowd saying Sonic Adventure was mediocre at best and has gone downhill ever since  (some handheld games aside but those were nothing I need to remember).

Re "Domain camping". Given sega probably still own the trademark surely that then becomes domain squatting and they can just ring up icann and get them transferred to them.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 5, 2012)

Really liked Sonic Adventure. SA 2, not so much.


----------

